# Brahms Clarinet Quintet



## Chrythes

Hello TC,
I'm looking for a good (great/wonderful!) recording of Brahms' Clarinet Quintet. 
I've listened to Borodin's Quartet version and I really liked it, my only problem is that the CD includes Mozart SQ as well, which I find not very interesting, and that would be a waste to buy a CD just for the Quintet.
I was wondering what other recordings would you suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## itywltmt

To get you started, here's a Public Domain recording (MONO) featuring Leopold Wlach (principal clarinet of the Vienna Philharmonic until his death in 1953), and the Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet . This is a _classic _performance!
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/download.php?lang=eng&album_no=510


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm looking for a good (great/wonderful!) recording of Brahms' Clarinet Quintet. I've listened to Borodin's Quartet version and I really liked it, my only problem is that the CD includes Mozart SQ as well, which I find not very interesting, and that would be a waste to buy a CD just for the Quintet.

Well... you have the Emerson String Quartet version which includes Mozart's Clarinet Quintet... which is an absolutely magical work of music... every bit as good, if not better, than the Brahms. There's also the Brahms and Weber Quintets with Richard Stoltzman and the Tokyo Quartet. The Gabrieli String Quartet on Hyperion couples the Clarinet Trio with the Quintet, while the bargain Brilliant label includes all of the clarinet works of Brahms in what sound to me to be rather marvelous performances.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I have a recording with *Verdi Quartet* and F.Benda on clarinet (the bonus is Brahms' sunny piano quartet op 67). It's on Hanssler label. The sound quality is great. The perfomance is very good, but I did not compare it with other recordings.

I also love op.111 with them (the second string quintet). It was recorded later - and the sound is even more natural, even better than on the previous disk.


----------



## Meaghan

I was also going to recommend the Stoltzman/Tokyo Quartet recording, which Stlukes has already mentioned. Richard Stoltzman is one of my favorite clarinetists, and this is a beautiful recording.


----------



## Ukko

Karl Leister.


----------



## Taneyev

Charles Draper and Lener quartet
Reginald Kell and the Busch quartet
THOSE are "classic" recordings!


----------



## Vaneyes

De Peyer with Melos Ensemble, available on EMI Studio and EMI Seraphim.


----------



## Chrythes

Wow, thanks alot, wasn't expecting to be bombarded by so many suggestions.
I'll start checking them out immediately.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Odnoposoff said:


> Reginald Kell and the Busch quartet


I've wanted to hear that one. It just occurred to me, it's probably on YouTube. Well, rats; it's from 1949. I'm guessing you're referring to the 1932 recording.


----------



## Chrythes

In the end I decided to go with the Brilliant label CD. It includes his Clarinet Quintet, Clarinet Trio and the Clarinet Sonatas. All works I like very much, and the performances and sound are great from what I've heard on Spotify. And I got it for only 4 Pounds at Aamazon. 
I appreciate the classic versions, but for now I cannot truly relate to them. I believe it might be because I am a fairly new to CM and being young I cannot fully understand them. Maybe later in my life I will realize their beauty. 
Thank you again for all the recommendations!


----------



## Taneyev

Manxfeeder said:


> I've wanted to hear that one. It just occurred to me, it's probably on YouTube. Well, rats; it's from 1949. I'm guessing you're referring to the 1932 recording.


The 1932 is the one I've (with Laner and the Vienna KH) plus another one historical very rare; Vladimir Sorokin clar.,David Oistrakh and Pyotr Bondarenko violins, Mikhail Terian va. and Knushevitsky, from the 40s. (yo see, I'm a kind of "archeologist").


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chrythes said:


> I appreciate the classic versions, but for now I cannot truly relate to them. I believe it might be because I am a fairly new to CM and being young I cannot fully understand them. Maybe later in my life I will realize their beauty.


If you stay with classical music, I think that will be the case. At this point you're discovering what it is, which is exciting in itself. As your listening experience gets deeper, you'll begin to appreciate the nuances of great interpretations, despite their sound. At least that was the case with me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vaneyes said:


> De Peyer with Melos Ensemble, available on EMI Studio and EMI Seraphim.


Excellent choice. Also highly recommend Karl Leister's performance with the Leipzig String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Excellent choice. Also highly recommend Karl Leister's performance with the Leipzig String Quartet


I prefer the Leister.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Figaro Barenboim

For just a pound I thought I'd hear Evan's Figaro


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> Mozart Figaro Barenboim
> 
> For just a pound I thought I'd hear Evan's Figaro


Sorry wrong thread! Where has the editing icon gone?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> I prefer the Leister.


So do I. Leister is pure gold with Brahms.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn67 said:


> So do I. Leister is pure gold with Brahms.


I should say liquid gold


----------



## CMonteverdi

This one









and this one









LK

p.s.: the clarinet quintet: easily in my top 3 chamber music pieces...


----------



## sbmonty

Good suggestions! I have Amadeus Quartet and Leister. I'm going to listen to some of these other selections though.


----------



## Ralphus

Nice to see a thread on this glorious piece!

For me: Leister, hands down. That dark, rich, woody, German sound is perfectly suited to this autumnal masterpiece. I prefer the Vermeer Quartet recording (Orfeo). However, considering your dislike of a Mozart SQ coupling, you may like even less the expensive lack of any coupling at all from Orfeo. The first recording I heard was David Oppenheim/Budapest SQ. David Shifrin is also a superb clarinetist, and I love both his Delos recording (w/Chamber Music Northwest, coupled with the GLORIOUS 2nd String Quintet) and the more recent DG/Emerson recording (+Mozart) mentioned above.

It's quite surprising how few great recordings there are of Brahms' clarinet works, considering their sheer greatness. The sonatas are magnificent, also, and I would recommend Leister again (Orfeo: beautiful but perhaps lacking personality; DG: a touch more characterful?). Personally, I avoid French or British clarinetists in this repertoire (or Stoltzman, or Benny Goodman).


----------

